

Lessons Learned from a Private Beta Release - piotry
http://blog.beeplapp.com/lessons-learned-from-a-private-beta-release/

======
deedubaya
If you're building a product and your product's blog doesn't provide link
directly to that product so I can figure out what your product is.... I
automatically assume you don't have enough attention to detail to create a
valuable product. Bummer.

~~~
bmelton
I dunno if my bias against direct links extends quite that far, but I
definitely do take a product less seriously when I click the 'home' analogue
and get taken to the root of their blog and not the app.

It's such a simple thing that people seem to overlook so frequently too.

~~~
piotry
From a UX perspective, if you click on the logo or the name of the website
you're at, would u expect to be redirected to another page, or go to the root
of that page?

Look at buffe'rs blog:
[http://blog.bufferapp.com/](http://blog.bufferapp.com/) Logo with the name of
buffer goes back to the root. They added a "Whats buffer" link to point to the
website.

~~~
bmelton
No, I completely agree... but in this case, the link I clicked was separate
from the rest of the nav, and titled "BEEPLAPP", which (to me at least)
connoted a link to the app, and not the blog's home page.

Buffer's title is equally vague, but I don't have to question it there because
there's the giant Hello bar at the top with a link to the app.

~~~
piotry
Ohh, I see! YOu're 100% right. Will have to put something like hello bar there
:) Thx!

------
JMCQ87
Since you implemented all those tools, the next obvious question is: what does
the data say? ;)

~~~
piotry
It made it clear which next feature should be built. I can literally predict
now what each new user will ask for ;)

Those tools also taught me that I need to redo the landing-page ;)

Stay tuned as I'll write another post soon :)

------
DonaldDerek
Interesting..

